# Sim City: Patch auf Version 2.0 soll viele Verbesserungen bieten



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Patch auf Version 2.0 soll viele Verbesserungen bieten*

					Nach dem holprigen Start von Sim City wollen EA und Maxis anscheinend wieder was bei den Fans gutmachen. Für den Patch 2.0 hat man einige Verbesserungen versprochen wie zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, wieder auf Geparden-Geschwindigkeit umzuschalten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Patch auf Version 2.0 soll viele Verbesserungen bieten*


----------



## zweilinkehaende (30. März 2013)

Daran, dass die einzelnen Einwohner nicht simuliert werdenn ändert sich anscheinend nichts...
Die Wegfindung wird auch nicht erwähnt....
-->Nein, ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich momentan genau auf diese Art Aufbau-/Strategiespiel Bock hätte.


----------



## fire2002de (30. März 2013)

bringt der Patch die Entfernung des onlinezwangs oO ? nicht ok behaltet den mist!


----------



## Atma (30. März 2013)

Hoffentlich wird es dann endlich spielbar. Die vielen kleinen Bugs und Probleme sorgten dafür, dass ich das Spiel genervt aufgegeben habe. Zum Glück habe ich nicht die vollen 60,- € bezahlt.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2013)

Größere Maps? Nein? Ok, dann spiel ich´s erstmal nicht... ah nee ist ja auch egal, Ihr habt ja meine Kohle schon


----------



## Nuallan (30. März 2013)

Version 2.0 nach 25 Tagen. Das riecht nach Guinness-Rekord. Ach, EA, du übertriffst dich immer wieder selbst.



> Im selben Foreneintrag gab Kip Katsarelis auch noch interessante Zahlen zum Besten. So haben Spieler bereits 33 Jahrhunderte als Bürgermeister ihrer Städte in Sim City verbacht und so viel Straßen gebaut, dass man die Erde damit mehr als 5.000 Mal umrunden könnte. Zudem werden pro Tag 750.000 virtuelle Metropolen aktiv gespielt.



Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Jahrhunderte die Spieler in der Warteschlange hingen oder immer noch damit verbringen ihre verschwundenen Städte wieder aufzubauen. Das sind so Kleinigkeiten, die man hätte fixen können, bevor man anfängt mit seiner Datensammel-Wut. Ich wette die Big-Brother-Server hatten keine Störungen. EA setzt halt Prioritäten.


----------



## Zsinj (30. März 2013)

> Zudem werden pro Tag 750.000 virtuelle Metropolen aktiv gespielt.


Seit wann kann man in Sim City Metropolen bauen? 
Bisher gingen doch nur Dörfer 

Dem Spiel hätten jedenfalls noch ein paar Monate Entwicklung gut getan.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Ich würde es gerne spielen, aber dann mit Megastädte wo ALLE Einwohner simuliert werden-


----------



## Nuallan (30. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne spielen, aber dann mit Megastädte wo ALLE Einwohner simuliert werden-



.. oder überhaupt ein einziger Einwohner richtig simuliert wird.


----------



## plaGGy (30. März 2013)

Hört sich nach Prebeta 2.0 an. Nice.... not.

Vermutlich hätte man den Release auf q4 2013 verschieben sollen, aber hey... its EA


----------



## cl55amg (30. März 2013)

Heute wurde bei mir ein Patch eingespielt. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um den 2.0er?


----------



## dancle (30. März 2013)

Probleme gibt wohl es immer noch, wenn sich z.B. dieses Video anschaut:
SIMCITY #13 - Der Server mag meine Stadt nicht, alles wieder weg - YouTube

Solange es EA nicht hinbekommt meinen Spielstand ordentlich zu speichern, kaufe ich mir das Spiel auch nicht. Das ist mal absolut ein NoGo. Für 50€ erwarte ich ein funktionierendes Spiel und nicht solch ein Bugfest wie das was gerade EA hier abgeliefert hat.

Achja das gute DRM...


----------



## JimMarshall (30. März 2013)

Ab Version 3.0 kann man es dann wohl halbwegs vernünftig spielen, oder wie? Solange das Wohlbefinden der Aktionäre wichtiger ist als die Zufriedenheit der Käufer, wird sich sowas in Zukunft wohl noch viel häufiger wiederholen, bzw. es wird zur Normalität. 

Man sollte für Spiele sone Art Treuhand-System einführen. Das Geld wird erst dann an den Publisher überwiesen, wenn das Spiel problemlos läuft


----------



## Roterfred (30. März 2013)

Maps größer machen und speicherfehler richten dann kaufe ichs vielleicht


----------



## Spinal (30. März 2013)

Ich würde gerne funktionierende Regionen haben. Mir geht es auf den Nerv bei dem Platzmangel in jedem Kuhdorf Schulen/Unis/Strom usw. zu bauen. Und immer gibt es gemecker "Es fehlen Arbeiter, bauen sie Wohnviertel". Ja WOHIN DENN VERDAMMT NOCHMAL.
Ich will das meine Uni Absolventen in die Industriestadt nebenan pendeln und dort auch das Atomkraftwerk besetzen, welches Strom für die Region liefern soll.
Denn bis jetzt fühlt sich jede Stadt gleich an.... und das langweilt mich.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Fexzz (3. April 2013)

Größere Maps...Leute, was bringen euch größere Maps, wenn das Spiel selbst nichtmal mit kleinen Maps klarkommt? Wollt ihr dann Städte mit 1 Millionen Einwohner bauen, wovon vielleicht maximal 1/10 tatsächlich echt ist?

Das Geld ist weg, EA wird nun versuchen noch irgendwo ein paar Taler rauszuziehen und dann lassen sie das Spiel sterben.


----------



## Gexi1105 (3. April 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne funktionierende Regionen haben. Mir geht es auf den Nerv bei dem Platzmangel in jedem Kuhdorf Schulen/Unis/Strom usw. zu bauen. Und immer gibt es gemecker "Es fehlen Arbeiter, bauen sie Wohnviertel". Ja WOHIN DENN VERDAMMT NOCHMAL.
> Ich will das meine Uni Absolventen in die Industriestadt nebenan pendeln und dort auch das Atomkraftwerk besetzen, welches Strom für die Region liefern soll.
> Denn bis jetzt fühlt sich jede Stadt gleich an.... und das langweilt mich.
> 
> ...


 
Da geb ich mal zu 100% Recht !!! 
Ich habe mir mittlerweile 3 Städte hochgezogen. Eine heißt "Handel", eine "Abbau" und eine "Kasino". Benannt nach der jeweiligen Spezialisierung. Irgendwie klappt auch der Regionale Handel mit den Rohstoffen (z.B. Kohle an ein Kraftwerk), jedoch Pendeln die Leute nicht zwischen den Städten. Handel hat bei mir ca. 150.000 Einwohner, dafür wenige Fabriken. Diese stehen alle in Abbau, da die Fördertürme sehr viel Platz verschlingen und Wohnviertel dort wg. Gestank, usw. wenig Sinn machen. Irgendwie pendeln die Leute aber nicht richtig und ich hab dort total viele unbesetzte Stellen. Verbunden ist alles per Zug (Bahnhöfe), Überlandbus, usw. Sollte also klappen, tut es aber nicht (oder ist total undurchsichtig). 
Ich hab jetzt in meiner Kasino Stadt einen Flughafen gebaut, evtl. bringt der ins Pendeln der Leute "Leben"?

Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen das einen das Spiel hier ziemlich im Regen stehen lässt (man muss probieren) und gerne auch mal völlig falsche Beraterinformationen anbietet (bei mir meist Abwassermeldungen, obwohl mehr als genügend frei ist).


----------

